# R35 engine bay pictures



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Love to see any pictures of GTR engine bays you guys might have, please post them up.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Mine is still very plain... but I have a spare engine cover that I want to get painted, just deciding on what....


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Not the normal angle!
Edit - Pic to follow - upload issue!


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Lets try again,


----------



## Neil TT (Dec 24, 2012)

That looks very nice


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

Jasper013 said:


> Lets try again,


Liking this. Which engine cover is that?


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ben at GTC. Have a loom at this link, bottom of first page.
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/150386-gtc-dry-carbon-composite.html#post1446031


----------



## Lee35 (Nov 15, 2012)

How about some red engine cover


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

GTC cover, GTC intakes, SVM hard pipe kit, polished GFB BOVs


----------



## markleach (Jun 29, 2009)

Here's mine Jamie


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Alloy, I see you have the same discolouration appearing at the top of your cover. Heat related? Did think about adding some kind of cushion/ shield to underside of mine but I think its bit late.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

It's like condensation or something, those areas dry off when engine cools down. I thought about using some of the foam type material on the OEM cover, as of yet I've not acted on that thought though :smokin:


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Here's mine. SRD Stage 4, just basic and purposeful.


----------



## paulock (Dec 1, 2012)

i think has 2 be mark leach close 2nd by lee 35 3rd between jamie p and alloy


----------



## Neil TT (Dec 24, 2012)

they all look great


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Keep them coming guys.

Love your engine bay Mark.

This is mine at present, it's going in for a lot more power in a couple of weeks, going to make the bay look as nice as I can.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I like the look of alloys. I'll be going for something similar but with gloss carbon and red piping. Keep the white/red/black theme going thorughout the car with the black edition interior and red brake calipers :thumbsup:


----------



## markleach (Jun 29, 2009)

JamieP said:


> Keep them coming guys.
> 
> Love your engine bay Mark.
> 
> This is mine at present, it's going in for a lot more power in a couple of weeks, going to make the bay look as nice as I can.


Jamie good luck with the build will watch with intrest


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

JamieP said:


> Keep them coming guys.
> 
> Love your engine bay Mark.
> 
> This is mine at present, it's going in for a lot more power in a couple of weeks, going to make the bay look as nice as I can.


Look's like it'll be a race for the 1000 bhp then. Mine is in March for the big one, just have to choose Syvecs or Ecutek. What gearbox mods have you done / doing? I am going full Dodson.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Here's mine, more stealth than flash.

Anders


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

We're OK with photos of engine bays as long as they aren't blatant ads from tuners that don't pay to advertise.

Thanks.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Vernonjones said:


> Look's like it'll be a race for the 1000 bhp then. Mine is in March for the big one, just have to choose Syvecs or Ecutek. What gearbox mods have you done / doing? I am going full Dodson.



I've just done first gear and clips for now, my new setup should be good for a 1000bhp, the turbos are rated at 560bhp each but I'm going to leave its at 850 ish BHP I think till I do the rest of the gears.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

JamieP said:


> I've just done first gear and clips for now, my new setup should be good for a 1000bhp, the turbos are rated at 560bhp each but I'm going to leave its at 850 ish BHP I think till I do the rest of the gears.


All my clips are already done, but I can't stand the idea of having all this car and the box breaking then it being off the road for another 4 weeks during summer waiting for parts and a build.

I'm kinda the same, 750bhp just isn't enough especially with the missing 100ftlbs of torque without doing the rods, so I'm having Litchfield Sports Engine with a daily 850BHP, a quick overboost for 900, but I'll let it rip on the Dyno for 1,001Bhp just so I've got the sheet  Turbos are good for around 600 each if I remember Iain correctly, but at that level what's 50BHP between friends!

I turned the turbos down the other day to 0.6 and it was a lot more driveable and didn't have to think out of every corner. Look forward to seeing a longer video on the Syvecs Traction control if you wouldn't mind in some tricky conditions and a lead foot.

Anyway new suspension setup and 305's next week so well see how that copes in 4" of snow


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

The traction control is pretty good, more so this time of year, be hard to get a video but you are welcome to a drive if you are ever over this way vernon.


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Awesome pics gents, and vernon you are a animal with your modding!!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

JamieP said:


> The traction control is pretty good, more so this time of year, be hard to get a video but you are welcome to a drive if you are ever over this way vernon.


Long way to come, but at £x,xxx for the syvecs it may be worth it. Might be better having a go / ride on a wet trackday we can both attend, I've heard you also have shares in tyre companies :thumbsup:


The Launch control video was very impressive, I missed Ryan to have a proper chat at Autosport, but that said if Iain Litchfield has it on his, I guess I need it!

@cormeist - don't forget I bought this one mostly modded so have a larger than usual budget to continue. It was a JDM Litchfield Stage 5 2008 vs a 2011 UK car unmodded. Oh and 750 would be enough if it wasn't for the 1,700 odd kilos! 500 per ton is where you want to be for a road car


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm not really into track days tbh, I will be at the MLR 30-130 though, and I will be at a few of the drag racing events next year.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

JamieP said:


> I'm not really into track days tbh, I will be at the MLR 30-130 though, and I will be at a few of the drag racing events next year.



Oooh thats a good Idea. How do you think the GT-r will perform Vs some light weight stuff? DO you have a link to the current records?


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

@Vernon, understand completely, i have sorsed a car now, My10 with 12k, standard i must add... So now to start the mods... Vernon, pm me your thoughts on Full exhaust and stage 1 for the meantime, until funds allow.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Some of the big power SVM cars might be in with a chance of the record, I think Andy Forest will be hard to beat though, that's Subaru of his is a bit nippy.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

JamieP said:


> Some of the big power SVM cars might be in with a chance of the record, I think Andy Forest will be hard to beat though, that's Subaru of his is a bit nippy.


That's an understatement, I've seen that move. Who made that one?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Vernonjones said:


> That's an understatement, I've seen that move. Who made that one?


AndyForrestPerformance


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Let's keep it on topic shall we. If you want to rant that you feel your unpaid for business can't have free advertising, suggest you PM Mookistar.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> Let's keep it on topic shall we. If you want to rant that you feel your unpaid for business can't have free advertising, suggest you PM Mookistar.


Who is that directed at?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Not you chap, a deleted post.
Members cars and chit chat no problem.
Big photos with branding all over it = problem.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Got ya, cheers.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

A couple of pictures of mine. Carbon engine cover with countersunk anodised washers, black Forge intakes,red silicone boost pipe hoses and red silicone radiator hoses.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> Not you chap, a deleted post.
> Members cars and chit chat no problem.
> Big photos with branding all over it = problem.


Bit harsh isn't it? Anyway back on topic.

What engine bay were you thinking Jamie? Black, polished or coloured?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Black and polished most likely, I think Im going to go with one of the big intake manifolds, either the Greddy or Boostlogic.

I like a clean bay, this was my supra.
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c338/jamie450x/enginehome008.jpg


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Anybody use the Forge oil filler caps? They look good but I was a bit concerned they might leak or come loose.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

JamieP said:


> Black and polished most likely, I think I, going to go with one of the big intake manifolds, either the Greddy or Boostlogic.


They do look nice don't they, I don wonder how much extra lag they produce though, do they give volumetric measurements? I'm just copying Iain Litchfield, at least I get a warranty and can just drop it off in one place and not worry about it. I had an NSX I tuned with parts all over the place and it just became a nightmare.

Black and Chrome gets my vote too, plus thats the way its already gone!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

barry P. said:


> Anybody use the Forge oil filler caps? They look good but I was a bit concerned they might leak or come loose.


No but happy to test one out next week for a thousand hard miles or so


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Vernonjones said:


> Bit harsh isn't it? Anyway back on topic.
> 
> What engine bay were you thinking Jamie? Black, polished or coloured?


We don't think so. We are not a free advertising resource. 

Anyway as you were. Owners are free to post up info on their cars as long as it isn't a demo car and hopefully without large tuner banners incorporated.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Vernonjones said:


> They do look nice don't they, I don wonder how much extra lag they produce though, do they give volumetric measurements? I'm just copying Iain Litchfield, at least I get a warranty and can just drop it off in one place and not worry about it. I had an NSX I tuned with parts all over the place and it just became a nightmare.
> 
> Black and Chrome gets my vote too, plus thats the way its already gone!


I'd be supprised if there is any extra lag tbh, I might wait for the Hypertune one to come out, if they are anything like the Supra ones it will be stunning.

It wasn't a RSE tuned NSX you had was it? I remember one of there cars having loads of issues years back.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

JamieP said:


> I'd be supprised if there is any extra lag tbh, I might wait for the Hypertune one to come out, if they are anything like the Supra ones it will be stunning.
> 
> It wasn't a RSE tuned NSX you had was it? I remember one of there cars having loads of issues years back.


No mine came straight from Japan semi tuned then went to various tuners in the UK before I parted it out and sold it as stock. Shame, lovely car, engine was amazing, but yesterdays tech nowadays, still one of my favourite cars though.


----------



## mr2slo4u (Apr 19, 2012)

JamieP said:


> Keep them coming guys.
> 
> Love your engine bay Mark.
> 
> This is mine at present, it's going in for a lot more power in a couple of weeks, going to make the bay look as nice as I can.



Clean! Cant wait to see what you have in store for future upgrades.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

barry P. said:


> A couple of pictures of mine. Carbon engine cover with countersunk anodised washers, black Forge intakes,red silicone boost pipe hoses and red silicone radiator hoses.


Looks nice Barry! Did you consider replacing your expansion tank with the black Forge Header tank as that would look nice in there! :thumbsup:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Karls said:


> Looks nice Barry! Did you consider replacing your expansion tank with the black Forge Header tank as that would look nice in there! :thumbsup:


Karl, that is a possible mod for the future or one of the carbon covers that fit over the tank. The white plastic of the expansion tank does not go well with the rest of the engine bay.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Added a couple of extra bits to mine this week, cheap ebay carbon rad cover and Tegiwa oil filler cap.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Very nice mate :smokin: another thing on the wish list lol.


----------



## Ajns3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice carbon cover.


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

engine bay signed by the legend himself mizuno san hopefully worth a few bob in 20 years time lol.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

barry P. said:


> Added a couple of extra bits to mine this week, cheap ebay carbon rad cover and Tegiwa oil filler cap.


looks good, just need to remove that headertank


----------



## A448PO (Feb 1, 2013)

barry P. said:


> A couple of pictures of mine. Carbon engine cover with countersunk anodised washers, black Forge intakes,red silicone boost pipe hoses and red silicone radiator hoses.


Where is i can but silicone hoses for boost pipe?!


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

I think the engine bays of the rb26 looked better, big strut braces. Horses and catch tanks etc I've not seen a really nice looking 35 engine bay!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Unique A/S said:


> I think the engine bays of the rb26 looked better, big strut braces. Horses and catch tanks etc I've not seen a really nice looking 35 engine bay!


Go look at JamiePs build thread


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Unique A/S said:


> I think the engine bays of the rb26 looked better, big strut braces. Horses and catch tanks etc I've not seen a really nice looking 35 engine bay!


Agree mate that the rb26 cars have gorgeous bays. But have you seen Jm's R35 :smokin:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

grahamc said:


> looks good, just need to remove that headertank


Forge Header tank fitted this week!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

This was how it was as standard when I bought it.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

shindy said:


> engine bay signed by the legend himself mizuno san hopefully worth a few bob in 20 years time lol.


YOu need to cover and protect that now. Personally id change the panels in case of damage by crash or heat.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

barry P. said:


> Forge Header tank fitted this week!


Much much better!!!!


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks nice Barry.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Very nice Barry, I have the chrome version, did want black though!
Where did you get the red pipes from?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Tin said:


> Very nice Barry, I have the chrome version, did want black though!
> Where did you get the red pipes from?


A lot of searching on the Internet! The large ones need to be measured carefully as the lower ones are reducers, the size is fairly unusual, they are 45 degree cut down. The water pipe pipes are readily available in red coloured kits on eBay.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks Barry, will keep a lookout, shame there is a full replacement kit.


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

I have been thinking lately what do I want more... VBOX Sport or Forge header tank... Suggestions are much appreciated and btw, would I have any warranty issues if I go with the tank?

Anyway, here is how mine looks..


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Barry mate, that bay is looking sweeeeeeeeeet :bowdown1:


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks a lot buddy!!


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

An updated one of mine, photo by steinhardt photography.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Love those engine covers


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Next step today, fitted a pair of bonnet dampers. Not quite as straight forward as I hoped, the brackets on the wing mounting were not high enough which meant the strut fouled the grey trim. I solved this problem by getting our fabricator to add a cm to the vertical plane of the bracket. Looks much better without the support strut.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice little touch mate :thumbsup: much better.


----------

